# shed door



## sisyphus (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all, anyone have plans/ideas for a simple shed door? thanks


----------



## joecaption (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure why you would need plans for a flat panel door, but I'll give you a few tips.
Make sure there's not a ramp right up againt the bottom of it, it will cause the bottom of the door and the subflooring inside the shed to rot out.
Use three hindges not two, that doors going to be heavy and needs the support.
Use Smart board (sold at Lowes) not T-111. T-111 will rot out in no time.
People like to see those cute cross bucks on the outsides of it. All they do is trap water and rot out the siding and the cross bucks.
We lay the Smart Siding face down after cutting it to size and install 2 X 4's to the back side using Tite Bond II glue and screws from the back side. We make a frame around the outside first, then on acoss the middle then one from the outside corner to out side corner.
We flip it over and install the hindges with through carrage bolts not just screws.


----------



## sisyphus (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks, what does smartboard look like? I was going to use tongue and groove and stain it.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 14, 2011)

Smart board looks like T-111.
You could do the T & G but it would need to be attached to a piece of 3/4 plywood and have some form of 2 X 4 bracing on the back side so the plywood does not curl up.


----------



## sisyphus (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I'm not that all well verse in wood lingo. can you describe what t-111 is? thanks


----------



## fannyjocosa (May 5, 2011)

Once the door is constructed you will need a friend to hold up the door whilst you position the hinges. Time should be taken to do this as it is an important part of the finished structure.The roll up shed door is ideal for those who are just renting houses or apartments.


----------



## sisyphus (May 6, 2011)

thanks for the responses all.


----------

